# FreeBSD vboxwebsrv running, but can't connect to it



## BonHomme (Dec 31, 2017)

I am trying to connect RemoteBox to my (test) FreeBSD host running virtualbox webservice but though;


```
vboxwebsrv is running and sockstat -l -4 shows: (port 18083 is default port)

USER    COMMAND   PID  FD PROTO LOCAL ADDRESS FOREIGN ADDRESS
guest vboxwebsrv 710 8   tcp4     127.0.0.1:18083  *:*
```

I get "Failed to Connect - 500 Can't connect to 192.168.1.70:18083"

This is my /etc/rc.conf

```
vboxwebsrv_enable="YES"
vboxwebsrv_user="guest"
vboxwebsrv_passwd="password"
vboxwebsrv_logfile="/var/log/vboxwebservice.log"
vboxwebsrv_host="192.168.1.70"
```

But 

```
Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.70 says port is closed (firewall=OFF)

Host is up (0.023s latency).
PORT STATE SERVICE
18083/tcp closed unknown
Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.11 seconds
```

Anybody any suggestions about what I am doing wrong?


----------



## ivosevb (Dec 31, 2017)

Replace line vboxwebsrv_host with

```
vboxwebsrv_flags="-H 192.168.1.70"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

If you read /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxwebsrv you'll see that vboxwebsrv_host is not a working configuration variable.


----------

